# Der Paddel Fred



## Froschel (27. Oktober 2004)

so nun mal was wery wery offtopik`es

Da ja die Wasserstände grad mal so optimal sind könnte man doch mal ne kleine Paddelsession an der Enz oder an der Murg veranstalten.

Vielleicht am Sa oder So ?

Fez, Marcus und sonstige Amphibien wie sieht`s aus ....


gruß Froschel






--


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2004)

Das Rädle mit Schaufeln als Schaufelrraddampfer einsetzen oder mit viel Luft im Reifen über die Wellenberge fahren ?

Aber dabei nicht einfrieren   

Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (27. Oktober 2004)

ich war vorletztes WE unterwegs, dieses komplette WE Solokurs an der Enz (war saugeil und habe viel gelernt, Bildchen stelle ich mal hier rein), komme gerade von Friedrichshafen zurück....
>> nun soll das kommende WE alleine der Familie gehören.

Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2004)

kommenden Montag ist ja Feiertag - vielleicht könnte ich doch für den Vormittag was machen... Mal schauen.

Was hast Du jetzt vor am WE , Bernhard ?


----------



## Wooly (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi .. ich muß leider das ganze Wochenende arbeiten halloweenparty SWR3, und deshalb werde ich Montag wohl eher gepflegt zusammenbrechen ;-))


----------



## Froschel (29. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> kommenden Montag ist ja Feiertag - vielleicht könnte ich doch für den Vormittag was machen... Mal schauen.
> 
> Was hast Du jetzt vor am WE , Bernhard ?



werd wahrscheinlich am Sonntag mit Flugrosti inner Pfalz cruisen gehen.


----------



## fez (29. Oktober 2004)

ich werde wohl Montag Morgen entweder ein wenig in der Gegend rumbeiken oder das Kehrwasser in Rappenwörth begutachten. Malschaun.


----------



## fez (2. November 2004)

Wau ! Eindeutig zu wenig Wasser an der Murg am Sonntag ! War mit meinem Herrchen und seinen Damen dort wandern bei schönstem Wetter. Ach war das klasse - die Murg ist einfach göttlich.

Und Montag war er dann in Rappenwörth beim Kehrwasser / Surfwelle und ich durfte nicht mit  weil er wieder mit seinem kippligen neuen Spielzeug dort war. Er sagte super Wasser gabs dort - unter der Brücke waren keine 60 cm mehr Platz ! Hat ihn ganz schön beeindruckt...


----------



## fez (3. November 2004)

war schon mal jemand der Herren vor Ort ?


----------



## Froschel (3. November 2004)

ja, aber noch nicht drin geplanscht, nur geguckt.


----------



## rascal92 (3. November 2004)

Für alle Freunde der bewegten H2O Szene noch ein kleiner Tip: klick mal

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (10. November 2004)

*Sonntag 14.11.* 

*gehen bis jetzt* 
Froschel, Wooly und Fez

*Location*
entweder
auf die obere Murg unterhalb von Schönmünzach 
oder die Enz oberhalb Bad Wildbad 
oder die Enz unterhalb von Neuenbürg

Evtl. kommt auch noch ein gewisser Klaus aus dem Canadier-Forum mit.

*Wenn also jemand der paddelnden Biker auch Lust hat....Aufraffen !*


----------



## Deleted 10852 (10. November 2004)

Hört sich gut an  

meine Plastikschüssel muss mal wieder entstaubt werden,
seid ihr alle im OC unterwegs oder gibts auch Kajaker bei euch?

Bin dabei
Bodo


----------



## fez (10. November 2004)

nur ich (und der evtl.-Klaus) sind im OC unterwegs, Froschel und Wooly im Kajak

Super dass Du mitkommst


----------



## Deleted 10852 (10. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nur ich (und der evtl.-Klaus) sind im OC unterwegs, Froschel und Wooly im Kajak


..... dann hast du ja genug Safetyboater dabei  
Werd jetzt meine Neohaube suchen


----------



## fez (12. November 2004)

die Pegelstände sehen ja nicht gerade berauschend aus...

Murg - Rotenfels

Enz - Bad Wildbad

Das Problem ist wohl dass es da oben schneit und nicht regenet. Vielleicht doch auf die obere-untere Enz bei Neuenbürg ? 

"Am 29. April 2000 wurde auf der Oberen Enz von Pforzheim-Neuenbuerg bis Birkenfeld im Wildwasserabfahrtsrennen die Baden-Wuerttembergischen Meisterschaften ausgetragen. Seit ....blablabla"

Ich bringe heute abend mal den DKV-Führer mit ins Critisize.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (12. November 2004)

ja irgendwie isses überall grad ein bisschen knapp. Aber morgen soll`s auch noch etwas regnen und etwas wärmer werden.

bis heut Abend


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (23. November 2004)

habe ja meine Zweifel ob der Pegel der Enz bei kajak.at korrekt ist...
Der Bocksbach hier im Ort hat klasse Wasser (Mittelwasser falls sowas erlaubt ist zu sagen bei einem Dorfbächlein) - und die Enz kaum 15 km weiter hat nur Niedrigwasser?

Eischenardisch


----------



## Deleted 10852 (23. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> habe ja meine Zweifel ob der Pegel der Enz bei kajak.at korrekt ist...


....den Öschies würd ich auch nicht trauen!
Ich schau immer hier http://www.hvz.baden-wuerttemberg.de


----------



## Froschel (23. November 2004)

der Pegel von Kajak.at stimmt schon, wir halt nur ein mal pro Tag upgedated (um 5 Uhr) wie der von der HVZ-BaWü.


-_-


----------



## fez (23. November 2004)

kajaker, rascal92 und sonstige Interessierte: hier gibts einen kleinen Bericht, ein paar Bilder und ein Anfängervideo.

*edit* hab grade bemerkt dass sich da noch ein paar Mouse-over-Befehle links oben verstecken - also immer schön rechts bleiben mit der Mouse gell, sonst wird format: c ausgelöst Hihihi

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (25. November 2004)

Heut Abend gibt bei N24 nen kurzen Doku über den Stikine, wird bestimmt interessant  (auch für nichtpaddler ) .

4-Seasons - Das Globetrotter Magazin (Information)
*"Kajaking the Stikine"*
25.11.2004, 19:30 Uhr



-_-


----------



## fez (26. Dezember 2004)

ich war heute mit den Mädels an der Enz spazieren - durch den vielen Regen hatte sie klasse Wasser, "unsere" Strecke nach Birkenfeld sah echt rasant aus...


----------



## Froschel (28. Dezember 2004)

soll ja die nächsten Tage wieder etwas wärmer werden , da könnte man ja mal ein Tourchen wagen.




-_-


----------



## fez (28. Dezember 2004)

das Wetter ist halt schwer abzusehen.

Ich könnte so richtig eigentlich nur Sonntag...


----------



## Wooly (29. Dezember 2004)

hat gerade geschneit wie nix gutes, aber es soll ja auch wieder tauen, vielleicht ist nach neujahr ne Tour drinnen .. aber wenn ich ehrlich bin schreit mein Herz gerade SKIFAHREN !!!!!


----------



## fez (2. Januar 2005)

hier hier das Ergebnis von viel I-net-surferei:

Entweder der Robson Holmes aus dem neuen Wundermaterial Armerlite:







Oder die günstige Alternative, den Pyranha Prelude aus PE mit 22 kg für 1349.- (als Testboot für 1249.-), komplett outfittet, frei Haus
(in gelb allerdings...):






Hier kann man bewundern was man auch mit einer Einarmwanne (dem Prelude)
so alles anstellen kann: Video von playboatingitalia.com

Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (2. Januar 2005)

ich bin für den Robson, Pyranhas sehen immer ein wenig 80´er jahre like aus, fahren tun sie aber gut.


----------



## Froschel (3. Januar 2005)

der Robson wiegt halt nur 16Kg, also schon mal deutlich im Vorteil

auch sehr lustig: die Spanische Fliege 










-_-


----------



## fez (3. Januar 2005)

ist halt nur die Frage ob ich mich nicht lächerlich mache.... wenn ich als Anfänger mit dem allerneuesten-supertollsten-Wundermaterial-Boot auftauche. 

So ähnlich wie wenn ein Bike-Anfänger im Bikepark mit einem Yeti DH9 auftaucht und im Schritttempo die BX-Strecke runterfährt oder die lustigen mittelalten Zahnärzte die im Carbonboom mit einer Votec Carbonbanane auf den Forstwegen rumgautschten...

Na ja, wenn schon.


----------



## Waldgeist (3. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> So ähnlich wie wenn ein Bike-Anfänger im Bikepark mit einem Yeti DH9 auftaucht und im Schritttempo die BX-Strecke runterfährt oder die lustigen mittelalten Zahnärzte die im Carbonboom mit einer Votec Carbonbanane auf den Forstwegen rumgautschten...


1.  oder am Ludwigsplatz das Rad sonnen...
2. auf dem Autodach das Rad lüften ...

Gruß Waldschlammgeist


----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> So ähnlich wie wenn ein Bike-Anfänger im Bikepark mit einem Yeti DH9 auftaucht und im Schritttempo die BX-Strecke runterfährt oder die lustigen mittelalten Zahnärzte die im Carbonboom mit einer Votec Carbonbanane auf den Forstwegen rumgautschten...



neee neee da mußt du dir dann schon ein RIOT kaufen

http://www.riotkayaks.com

damit schlägst du jeden Zahnarzt ...


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2005)

ach heute hätten wir fahren sollen, die Familien Thiel & Ziegler haben einen Picknikausflug an die Murg gemacht, hach so ein geiles Wasser bei so einem Wetter, das gab es schon lange nicht mehr ... seufz






Beim Einstieg untere Murg / altes Wasserwerk Forbach







Traumwetter & Traumwasser







Picknik mit Lagerfeuer-Romatik ... scheee gell !!! Und lecker Essen (Danke nochmals an Tatti)


----------



## fez (4. Januar 2005)

ja, war seehr schön !

Hier noch die Walze 100 m nach dem Einstieg:


----------



## Froschel (7. Januar 2005)

waren viele Paddler unterwegs ?


----------



## fez (7. Januar 2005)

*nicht  Einer !!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10852 (7. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *nicht  Einer !!!!!*


In Weissenbach sah´s ja auch nach absoluten Mindestwasserstand aus, die Mittlere glich auch nur einer
Steinwüste. Gestern war es aber richtig gut, konnt aber leider nicht hin


----------



## fez (18. Januar 2005)

glänzender Wasserstand für Einarm-Playboater hier aufm Bocksbach! (kein Wunder, es schifft ununterbrochen hier in KstB) 






Falls es mein Terminkalender zulassen sollte (seeeehr wacklig...) werde ich mich wohl Sonntag (entsprechende Temperaturen vorausgesetzt...) entweder nach Rappenwörth oder Hörden (geheimer Playspot laut soulboater.com!) begeben.


----------



## Froschel (21. Januar 2005)

wie sieht es denn bei den werten Herren (Damen) Wassersportlern aus sich morgen (SA) auf wilden Wassern auszutoben ?
Die Wasserstände sind ja mal einmalig !  

Große Enz hat 2jähriges Hochwasser

-_-


----------



## fez (21. Januar 2005)

paddeln kann ich nicht da ich die Mädels habe - aber ich werde *auf jeden Fall* eine Wanderung mit ihnen machen, wahrscheinlich an die obere Murg.


Auch Lust Markus oder Jutta ???


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2005)

war saugeil. Wir waren biken, die Damen und ich.
Wasser gabs in der Murg ohne Ende, hier sieht man "die Hesselbach" von der kleinen Strasse aus. Wer die Stelle im Sommer kennt erkennt sie nicht wieder. Haufenweise Kajaker unterwegs...Boah, hab`mich echt wie in Kanada gefühlt.

Pech hatte ich aber auch - unten an der Murg hatte ich mal wieder keinen Saft in den Akkus und beim hochfahren zerlegte sich meine hintere Nabe...


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2005)

wo findet sich eigentlich das "Karussel" der mittleren Murg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (4. Februar 2005)

hier mein neues Paddel ...freu....  











1,94 m lang
970 Gramm


-_-


----------



## Froschel (9. Februar 2005)

am Wochenende solls ja mächtig warm werden   und regnen solls dann auch noch  . Wäre dann ja evtl. das optimale Paddelwetter. Wie sieht es denn bei den werten Herren Wassersportfreunden aus am Sa oder So ?



-_-


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2005)

mir ist es wegen Ausstellens auf der HOGAKA leider nicht möglich mich am WE spochtlich zu betätigen.

Das Objekt der Begierde


----------



## Deleted 10852 (9. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn bei den werten Herren Wassersportfreunden aus am Sa oder So ?


.....die Murg ist mir eine Reise wert  

Gruß Bodo


----------



## Froschel (10. Februar 2005)

in der Wasserstandsvorhersagen solls am So ganz ok werden. Ich schick dir mal meine Händynummär.


-_-


----------



## Deleted 10852 (10. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> in der Wasserstandsvorhersagen solls am So ganz ok werden.


.......OK, dann halten wir mal Sonntag fest, Vorhersage von 170cm wäre schon sportlich  aber 150cm ablaufend wär OK   
Ich melde mich bei dir.

Bodo


----------



## Deleted 10852 (13. Februar 2005)

Wie verabredet haben wir uns heute zu einer lustigen Bootsfahrt auf der Murg getroffen.










Schee wars


----------



## fez (13. Februar 2005)

aaah, so ,geil dieses untere Bild !  
- auf welchem Teil der Murg wart ihr nun - ist das der Stausee von Forbach und ihr seid doch die obere Murg gepaddelt oda watt ?
- wieviel Wasser gabs *kubikmeterprotz*?
- musste jemand wässern ?
- ect., ect. ???


----------



## Froschel (14. Februar 2005)

den Bericht gibt`s am Freitach im Criti, man kann ja nun nicht alles hier veröffentlichen   
auf jedenfall wars scheee


-_-


----------



## Deleted 10852 (14. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> den Bericht gibt`s am Freitach im Criti


......verrate aber nicht zuviel  
Einige Trainingseinheiten und wir können voll angreifen  
Freue mich auf Vorschläge, bin gern mal wieder dabei - Wiederholungsfaktor: 100%  

Bodo - schlapp aber happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

übrigens Börnie et Marcüse: der 14 Fussler ist verkauft - Bahn frei für das Fisch-Vorspiel!

*Deutsch **English*
5 Ergebnisse für prelude: 
prelude einleiten; den Auftakt bilden to *prelude* einleitend preluding eingeleitet *prelude*d er/sie leitet ein he/she *prelude*s ich/er/sie leitete ein I/he/she *prelude*d er/sie hat/hatte eingeleitet he/she has/had *prelude*dVorspiel {n} *prelude* Vorspiele {pl} *prelude*sPräludium {n} [mus.]*prelude*Präludium {n}; Prélude {n} [mus.]*prelude*den Auftakt bilden (zu)to be a *prelude* (to)


----------



## Froschel (17. Februar 2005)

wann und wo holst du denn den beißer



-_-


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

ich werde erstmal bis zum Abholtag, dem 5.03, abwarten - bis alles in trockenen Tüchern ist und dann wahrscheinlich bei www.kanuladen.info bestellen.


----------



## fez (23. Februar 2005)

das Vorspiel ist bestellt, ich konnte den Trieb nicht mehr bremsen....


----------



## Froschel (23. Februar 2005)

So fängt es an
ein Augenblick genügt schon

und dann weißt du ganz genau
du bist verloren

du bist verloren.
Du willst es so seh'n
es gibt keinen Weg zurück mehr









Roland Kaiser hat für FEZ ein Lied geschrieben



-_-


----------



## fez (23. Februar 2005)

Ich stand auf der Straße und ich war allein. Da sah ich dich, 
ich wollte bei dir sein! Doch du gingst vorüber und ich hatte kein 
Gluck.Und ich hoffte, vielleicht kommt sie zuruck. Und da geschah 
das Wunder: Ein Blick von dir zuruck! Augen voller Sehnsucht, sie 
suchten das Gluck. Noch am gleichen Abend war ich nicht mehr allein,
und die Frau die vorbei ging. Sie wollte bei mir sein! Doch als 
ich ihre Hand nahm, viel es mir gleich ein. Ein Ring an ihrem Finger, 
sie muss verheiratet sein. Für mich war sie tabu - Ich wollte ehrlich sein.
 Ich sagte es ihr, doch sie war ganz allein.Warum muss es so sein?? Sie küsste mich und wir umarmten uns - 
Gefühle mussten raus! Der Tanz auf dem Vulkan, ich weiss es ist 
verboten. Der Tanz auf dem Vulkan, Liebe die verbrennt. Der Tanz 
auf dem Vulkan, dem Himmel so entgegen. Eine Wolke aus Sehnsucht 
fliegt über das Tal. Und der Vogel schweigt. Seine Flügel sind leer.
 Und der Vogel fliegt weit über das Meer! Auf dem Vulkan sind wir 
zwei allein, er ist nicht dabei. Das ist uns ganz egal! Lalalalalala...Kleiner Vogel flieg, flieg durch die Welt. Kleiner Vogel flieg! 
Kleiner Vogel flieg durch die Welt! Kleiner Vogel, kleiner Vogel, flieg, 
flieg, flieg. Großer Vogel auch. Großer Vogel auch! Kleiner Vogel, 
mittlerer Vogel, großer Vogel, alle Vögel! Kleiner Vogel flieg, 
flieg flieg flieg flieg!


----------



## Deleted 10852 (23. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> das Vorspiel ist bestellt, ich konnte den Trieb nicht mehr bremsen....


.....und fürs Nachpiel ein kleiner Tipp zum einpaddeln  
Ich werde dort im April ein 3-tägiges Kondition-und Techniktraining abspulen, habt ihr auch Lust?
Wie siehts aus Froschel wäre als Pyrenäenvorbereitung net schlecht!

Bodo


----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> .....und fürs Nachpiel ein kleiner Tipp zum einpaddeln
> Ich werde dort im April ein 3-tägiges Kondition-und Techniktraining abspulen, habt ihr auch Lust?
> Wie siehts aus Froschel wäre als Pyrenäenvorbereitung net schlecht!
> 
> Bodo



warst du da schonmal, ich habe schon davon gehört, aber bin noch nie vorbeigekommen. So wie Hühningen, schlechter/besser ??


----------



## Deleted 10852 (23. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> warst du da schonmal, ich habe schon davon gehört, aber bin noch nie vorbeigekommen. So wie Hühningen, schlechter/besser ??


Ich war schon öfters dort. Der Kanal ist mindestens eine Nummer besser als Hüningen, ausserdem kann man direkt am Kanal campen und die Benutzungsgebühr inkl. Camping ist kaum teurer wie  2Std. Hüningen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schon öfters dort. Der Kanal ist mindestens eine Nummer besser als Hüningen, ausserdem kann man direkt am Kanal campen und die Benutzungsgebühr inkl. Camping ist kaum teurer wie  2Std. Hüningen.



interessant, wie ist den die Fahrzeit von KA cirka ??


----------



## fez (24. Februar 2005)

sehr interessant !

Allerdings 532 km weit weg....


----------



## Froschel (24. Februar 2005)

Lust hätt ich schon, nur was man an Benutzungsgebühr spart, bläst man an Sprit wieder raus.
Werde auf jedenfall im März und April ein paar mal nach Hüningen fahren, kenn den ja noch nicht, und wenn`s da nicht so toll ist kann man ja mal überlegen zur Isle de la Serre fahren. Ist halt echt weit für ein Wildwasserkanal.
Wie ist denn der Eiskanal in Augsburg ?


@Fezini: bist du glucklisch ?


----------



## fez (24. Februar 2005)

Theo, wenn ick nigede so wircklig gräßlige Kreuzsmerzen hätte und drei Tage im Bett liegen gemusst hätte - wäre ick der glucklischste Mensch der Welt !


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Lust hätt ich schon, nur was man an Benutzungsgebühr spart, bläst man an Sprit wieder raus.
> Werde auf jedenfall im März und April ein paar mal nach Hüningen fahren, kenn den ja noch nicht, und wenn`s da nicht so toll ist kann man ja mal überlegen zur Isle de la Serre fahren. Ist halt echt weit für ein Wildwasserkanal.
> Wie ist denn der Eiskanal in Augsburg ?



also in Hühningen wäre ich dabei, Frankreich wäre erst sinnvoll für ein komplettes Wochenende, mal sehen.


----------



## Deleted 10852 (24. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn der Eiskanal in Augsburg ?


Augsburg ist eigentlich eine reine Wettkampfstrecke (Olympia,Weltcup), zieht recht flott vom Anfang bis zum Ende durch, Stellen mehrmals wiederholen geht nicht so richtig gut. Mir ist er zu künstlich, kein natürliches Ufer sondern mit Holz verkleidete Wände - insgesamt nicht so toll  

Für Sault Brenaz sollte man schon mindestens 3 Tage einplanen, dann bringts aber bestimmt mehr als 3 Einzeltouren nach Hüningen!
Ich fahr jedenfalls im April mal hin, 2 Tage Training und anschließend 4 Tage Zentralmassiv/Alpen.

Ist noch genügend Zeit vielleicht geht ja was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. März 2005)

Wasserstände sind traumhaft, das Wetter auch > nur hab ich kein Boot :-(((

Vielleicht gehe ich aber am Sonntag mal auf die Enz, den neuen WW-OC1 eines C-Forums-Bekannten begucken -ein ziemliches Riesenbaby, Indian Canoe XL13:


----------



## Froschel (17. März 2005)

mir gehts genauso, bestes Wetter, beste Wasserstandsvorhersage und ich fahr ins kalte Prag   

aber ich melde schon mal den Ostersonntag oder Montag zum Paddeln an (falls die Wasserstände passen sollten)

notfalls können wir ja wieder good old oldrheincreek befahren.



-_-


----------



## fez (17. März 2005)

ich hab doch kein Boot ! Höchstens der Herr Wühler leiht mir sein Zweitkajak und wir fahren abends eine kleine Runde...


----------



## Wooly (17. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab doch kein Boot ! Höchstens der Herr Wühler leiht mir sein Zweitkajak und wir fahren abends eine kleine Runde...



aber sischa dat


----------



## fez (17. März 2005)

hier schon mal angeguckt ?


----------



## Froschel (17. März 2005)

den Kanal in Prag kenne ich, ist 100m von dem Paddeladen entfernt in dem ich als einkaufe. Wird in diesem Besuch wieder besucht.


-_-


----------



## fez (22. März 2005)

Wer geht Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag mit mir, einem süßen blonden Kajakanfänger, 80-60-80, paddeln ?


----------



## fez (22. März 2005)

bitte lasst mich nicht hängen Bernhard und Markus - sonst muss ich mich Ostermontag-Nachmittag in den Bikepark Bad Wildbad begeben und mich dort von Banshee-Fahrern duzen und ausbuhen lassen


----------



## Froschel (26. März 2005)

so da bin ich wieder, 

paddeln am SO oder MO ist prima, hab aber noch nicht nach den Wasserständen geschaut.

Hast du dein Boot schon oder willst du  mit dem Wuhlie seinem Wasserbomber cruisen ?


----------



## Wooly (26. März 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> so da bin ich wieder,



na Gott sei Dank wir haben schon gedacht es gibt dich nicht mehr, paddeln ist angepfiffen für Montag, höchstwahrscheinlich Enz, Fez fährt den Dagger Marmeladenbomber

P.S. Wasserstände sind klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (28. März 2005)

So, heute brach einmal wieder der geschlossene NL Vorstand auf, um bei prächtigem Wetter und ebenso prächtigen Wasserständen Wildwasser-Anwärter Mr.Fez in die höheren Weihen der geschlossen-Bootfahrens einzuweisen, nachdem sein C1 ja noch nicht da ist ... 

... nach kurzer Besichtigung wurde die obere Enzstrecke von Enzklösterle bis Wildbad für Beginner freigegen, fez ins Boot gesetzt und mit ermunternden Worten in die Strömung geschoben ...   

... wie sich herausstellte was doch eine GANZE MENGE Wasser in der Enz, was unseren Novizen zu einigen ausgedehnten Schwimmeinlagen veranlasste, allerdings muß man natürlich die Gesammtperformance zu Grunde gelegt werden (vor allem die fast fehlerfrei bezwungene Kurparkstrecke), so das unser Novize noch am Parkplatz zum WW-Kanadierwart ehrenhalber mit Eichenlaub und Sternen ernannt wurde !!!

Hurra !!! Huraaa!!!! Huuurrrraaaaa !!!!!

damit wurde gleichzeitig der Beweis angetreten, das man in Bad Wildbad nicht nur biken kann ... auch wenn da schon die 14-jährigen auf dem Parkplatzt mit Last-Downhillbikes streeten ...   ... (und das nicht zu schlecht !!!)

Hier noch einige Bilddokumente:







Wühler-Sharan, das Auto das nicht nur viele Bikes transportiert ...







Bernhard beim Cruisen







Fez kämpft sich durch !!!


----------



## fez (29. März 2005)

VIELEN DANK MEINE HERREN !!!  

Ich fühle mich absolut wie durch den Fleischwolf gedreht. Das war wie als Bikeneuling mit einem Starrbike auf die Ronda Grande des Gardaseemarathons geschickt zu werden mit dem zusätzlichen Handicap dass 3000 Hm Abfahrt in Form des neuen DH des Bikeparks Wildbad absolviert werden müssten.


Nee, wirklich - vielen Dank  War alles in allem sehr super und sehr lehrreich 


Ich konnte mir gestern Abend übrigens noch einige der Schwimmeinlagen erklären: meine Kanadierreflexe haben mir beim Stützen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht! Ich habe nämlich einige "Stützen" automatisch kanadiermäßig auf der rechten Seite gemacht, d.h. instinktiv wenn ich nach links gekippt bin rechts versucht zu kontern und gegenzuhalten.... 
Da der Mensch aber nunmal im Sitzen mit angespannten Oberschenkeln im Hüftgelenk ziemlich unbeweglich ist (im Gegensatz zum Knien!) waren diese Rettungsversuche zum scheitern verurteilt  . Na ja, ca.30 % aller Schwimmer lassen sich damit erklären - schonmal was...


----------



## Froschel (6. April 2005)

am Wochenende soll`s ja wieder nette Wasserstände geben. Jemand Lust zum mitpaddeln ?

Zum Biken wird`s wahrscheinlich nicht klappen da mein Innenlager im Ar$ch ist   



-_-


----------



## Wooly (6. April 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> am Wochenende soll`s ja wieder nette Wasserstände geben. Jemand Lust zum mitpaddeln ?



Lust ja zeit nein ... http://www.swr3.de/fun/events/partynaechte/ ... viel Spaß wünsche ich, ich geh jetzt mal ne Runde drehen ...    ... ist gerade so schönes Wetter


----------



## Froschel (6. April 2005)

arme Sau, wie kannst du das nur aushalten


----------



## fez (6. April 2005)

Lust ja, aber Zeit wahrscheinlich auch nein...

... ich hoffe ja dass mein Bootchen dieses WE kommt!


----------



## Deleted 10852 (8. April 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> am Wochenende soll`s ja wieder nette Wasserstände geben. Jemand Lust zum mitpaddeln ?


Hi, 
habe grad den Murgpegel abgehört - Abgabe Forbach: 75qm/sek    sieht also gut aus  

Bodo


----------



## Wooly (8. April 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> arme Sau, wie kannst du das nur aushalten



eh ich bin einfach total gut drauf und lächel es weg ...   ... viel Spaß beim Paddeln wünsche ich !!


----------



## Froschel (8. April 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe grad den Murgpegel abgehört - Abgabe Forbach: 75qm/sek    sieht also gut aus
> 
> Bodo



hoffe nur daß es morgen nicht zu viel Wasser gibt. Heut nacht soll`s noch regnen.




-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10852 (8. April 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe nur daß es morgen nicht zu viel Wasser gibt. Heut nacht soll`s noch regnen.


Augen zu und durch  oder Enz


----------



## Froschel (8. April 2005)

falls morgen der Pegel zu hoch ist, könnte man ja evtl auch am SO fahren, da soll sogar die Sonne scheinen   

wie sieht`s denn da bei dir aus ?



-_-


----------



## fez (8. April 2005)

-- der Bocksbach vor meiner Haustür welcher normalerweise ein ziemlich müdes Rinnsal ist wäre momentan passagenweise sogar befahrbar....

Falls ihr am Sonntag an der Murg untwerwegs sein solltet gebt mir bitte Bescheid - evtl. würde ich zum fotografieren auch kommen


----------



## fez (11. April 2005)

Hallo ihr Hübschen: untere Murg am Sonntag


----------



## Froschel (11. April 2005)

am Samstach wurde dann endlich auch mal die untere Murg befahren. Herr Kajaker und Herr Froschel waren bei ca. 3Grad C am start, bei gutem Wasserstand von knapp über 40 Kubik/s.

Hat super spaß gemacht und muß unbedingt wiederholt werden. Direkte Wasserproben mit badeeinlage wurden auch genommen, aber nur um sich abzuhärten natürlich   

Kajaker hat auch noch ein paar Bilder gemacht die wir wahrscheinlich in bälde zu gesicht bekommen werden.

Bis denne


----------



## Deleted 10852 (11. April 2005)

.....der Wasserstand war am Samstag eindeutig besser  
Ein Kameramann und Shutlebunny hätte natürlich für Sonntag gesprochen  
So oder so, es hat einen riesen Spass gemacht -vom 
"Freeriderschlucker" bin ich jetzt noch beeindruckt  
Bis demnächst, vielleicht ist dann auch der Herr Fez mit dem OC am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. April 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ist dann auch der Herr Fez mit dem OC am Start


 
Ich habe dank gesunder Selbsteinschätzung 20 Jahre _Extremsport_ (bah - was ein Wort...) ohne echte Unfälle & größere unfallbedingte Verletzungen überstanden - so schnell wirst du mich also dort (zumindest bei ähnlichen Wasserständen) wohl nicht sehen... 

Na ja... - _sag niemals nie_


----------



## Froschel (12. April 2005)

@ Kajaker: sind die ganzen Bilder die ich geknippst hab alle nix geworden  ? so ein Schlamassel


----------



## fez (12. April 2005)

die sind wahrscheinlich wegen deiner zitternden Hände total verwackelt


----------



## Froschel (12. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> die sind wahrscheinlich wegen deiner zitternden Hände total verwackelt




jaja, die Kälte halt   




-_-


----------



## fez (27. April 2005)

schluck !!!


----------



## Froschel (28. April 2005)

hat jemand Lust morgen (Freitag) Nachmittag od. Samstagfrüh`n bißchen paddeln gehen auf dem Altrheinarm, durch den Rheinhafen schippern oder Kenterrolle auf auf dem Baggersee zu üben ?


-_-


----------



## fez (28. April 2005)

das wollten Tati und ich wohl am Sonntag tun...?


Übrigens:
I now have some other orders for Prelude so we will be moulding in about 2 weeks. I'll get the boat over as soon as it is made.  Sorry for the delay - we have very small orders for Prelude as it is a very specialist boat and have to have a batch so we can make it.

As soon as I have more details I'll let you know.

thanks


----------



## Froschel (18. Mai 2005)

Urlaub an der Soca war obergenial. Ein absolutes Paddeleldorado in grandioser Landschaft. Beim wandern hab ich auch einige Oberhammertrails gefunden, sehr technisch. Bikes kann man sich auch direkt vor Ort ausleihen (Elan-Bikes).

Nächstes Jahr Soca mit Bike und Boot ?


Bilder gibt`s in Kürze


-_-


----------



## fez (20. Mai 2005)

Hoi,



wo bleiben die versprochenen Bilder, lechz, sabber ?


Ich habe den Prelude abbestellt. Wenn ich schon ewig warte dann wenigstens for the real stuff (ebenfalls lechz, sabber)... 
Im Juni soll es soweit sein!  

http://kanu-verein.de/homepage/privat/kstrieder/robson_homes/large/206_0669.jpg


----------



## Froschel (20. Mai 2005)

ist jetzt der Wohlstand ausgebrochen bei Herr Fezini ?   

holst du ihn gebraucht oder neu , und was koscht des Ding.

Bilder-CD  wírd mir erst zugeschickt, der Digicam-user hat nämlich ca. 1000 Bilder gemacht, ist die ganze Zeit am Fotografieren gewesen, sogar beim Autofahren. Dann muß ich erst noch ca 900 Autobahnbilder aussortieren und dann stell ich welche rein.




hat eigentlich jemand die nächste Zeit mal Lust nach Hueningen in den WW-Kanal mitzufahren ?




-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (20. Mai 2005)

den gibts nur neu da superduperrevolutionär.


----------



## Wooly (20. Mai 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> http://kanu-verein.de/homepage/privat/kstrieder/robson_homes/large/206_0669.jpg



also ich finde du hast ganz schön zugenommen ...


----------



## fez (20. Mai 2005)

das Boot ist geschrumpft, ich kann da nix für.

3. Juni solls da sein


----------



## fez (20. Mai 2005)

hier meine neuer Helm mit kleinem Schildchen vorne um mein zartes Näschen zu schützen sowie Superduper-Hinterkopf-Befestigungssystem mit integriertem Ohrenschutz !

http://www.shredready.com/images/bg_scrapor.jpg


----------



## Wooly (20. Mai 2005)

Bernhard, bald können wir wohl nicht mehr mit dem Herrn Fez fahren, wenn der uns weiterhin so brutal stylemäßig abhängt .... seufz


----------



## fez (21. Mai 2005)

da habe ich keine Sorgen - umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: wer nur schwimmt dem nützt auch das stylischscshscshscshte Equipment nix.

Mann, wir wissen immernoch nicht wo wir hinfahren sollen Morgen. Der Wetterbericht ist nicht so gülden. Bis Dienstag im Fränkischen im Regen rumhocken.... ?
Ganz toll ist auch dass uns gerade eben einfällt dass Anuk noch keinen Chip-Ausweis im Ohr hat. Super um ins Tessin zu fahren...


----------



## fez (8. Juni 2005)

es ist soweit


----------



## Wooly (8. Juni 2005)

bei uns wohl auch demnächst, Julius freut sich schon auf den Altrhein ...


----------



## eL (9. Juni 2005)

ok ick nehm dein SX in pflege.

ehner muss et ja machen  

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (9. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> es ist soweit



cool, dann kanns ja bald mal losgehen.

Ist das Boot dann komplett oder musst du die Auftriebskörper/Fittings/Sitz noch ordern ?

soll ich dir dann beim 1. mal die Taucherausrüstung leihen, dann kannst du dir viel mehr Zeit lassen beim hochrollen.



-_-


----------



## fez (9. Juni 2005)

das Boot ist komplett. 

Zum hochrollen kann ich mir dank Nasenklammer immerhin soviel Zeit lassen wie ich die Luft anhalten kann


----------



## fez (9. Juni 2005)

@ Marcus: habt ihr euch schon für ein Boot entschieden ? Wo wollt ihr am 26. denn hin zum paddeln ?


----------



## Wooly (10. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marcus: habt ihr euch schon für ein Boot entschieden ? Wo wollt ihr am 26. denn hin zum paddeln ?



mal sehen, im Augenblick sind ein Nova Craft 17" Prospector Vorführboot in grün/Royalex light und ein Lettmann Malecite 525 Karbon/Kevlar im Rennen, außerdem noch ein Wenohah Prospector.

Wenn wollen wir in den Altrhein, Taubergießen oder Holländerrhein.


----------



## fez (10. Juni 2005)

Ich werde mal den Prospector-Test raussuchen, muß noch irgendwo rumfahren. Ich dachte das grüne Vorführboot vom Denk ist ein RX ?


----------



## Wooly (10. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte das grüne Vorführboot vom Denk ist ein RX ?



auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (10. Juni 2005)

habe übrigens gerade mein Bootchen ausgepackt...


----------



## Froschel (10. Juni 2005)

sollen wir morgen mal an den Eggensteiner Baggersee und ein bisschen rumplantschen ?



-_-


----------



## fez (10. Juni 2005)

auf jeden Fall ! Ich rufe dich heute abend mal an.

Ich überlege auch noch auf welchem Fliessgewässer ich am Sonntag ein bissi üben könnte... (?)


----------



## Wooly (16. Juni 2005)

Nu denn, Familie Thiel/Nufer hat sich jetzt auch een neuet Boot gekooft, muß jetzt nur noch schauen wie ich das Teil von Hamburg nach Baden Baden bekomme ...   

We no nah Champlain, 17,5 " Expeditionskanadier, 29,7 kg leicht, traumhafte Ausstattung, 3x den Fluß rauf und runterbewegt ...


----------



## Froschel (16. Juni 2005)

sieht ja echt schlank aus, dann steht einer Northernlights paddeltour ja nichts mehr im wege. Außer daß der Herr Thiel ja nie Zeit hat    




-_-


----------



## fez (16. Juni 2005)

schnittig, schnittig


----------



## eL (16. Juni 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> een neuet Boot gekooft,



det heißt Jekooft mit "J"  wie bei "Janz" und "Jarnich"

aber det lernste och noch

unterbootsmaat   eL


----------



## Wooly (16. Juni 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> det heißt Jekooft mit "J"  wie bei "Janz" und "Jarnich"
> 
> aber det lernste och noch
> 
> unterbootsmaat   eL



ok du darfst mitfahren ...


----------



## Wooly (20. Juni 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ja echt schlank aus, dann steht einer Northernlights paddeltour ja nichts mehr im wege. Außer daß der Herr Thiel ja nie Zeit hat



Tja, während ihr euch in Österreich die Hänge herunterhaut sitze ich hier auf dem Balkon (WLAN ist klasse), genieße die Nachwärme und eine Flasch Zinfandel und plane mit Laptop & DKV Führer DIE ultimative Northern Lights Allier & Loire Tour ... träum ...  ... 3-4 Wochen nur paddeln & abschalten


----------



## fez (21. Juni 2005)

*Gute Idee !* 

- aber 3-4 Wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (21. Juni 2005)

wieso ...


----------



## fez (21. Juni 2005)

na ja, von Dir ist man ja gewohnt dass du Zeit in Massen hast....

Aber ich bekomme 3-4 Wochen nur über 2 Jahre verteilt zusammen


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2005)

habe gestern am Lago di Bagger meine ersten paar (onside)-Rollen geschafft


----------



## Wooly (23. Juni 2005)

du meinst normale onehundredeighty-flipturn-upside rollen oder twodagger-insidedowntoup-flips ???


----------



## Flugrost (23. Juni 2005)

wohl eher threesixties - bei onehundredeighties wird die Luft zum atmen zu feucht...


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2005)

ich meine die Auf-der-Paddelseite-reinplumsen-sich-den-Bogenschlag-sparen-dafür-gleich-mit-einer-Stütze-auf-der-Paddelseite-wieder-hochkommen-und-dabei-die-hübsche-Mädels-am-Strand-beeindrucken-Rolle.


Von ca. 25 Versuchen haben 5 geklappt. 

Jetzt muss ich aber dringend an der Feinmotorischen Ausführung feilen nachdem ich bis jetzt halt ziemlich grobmotorisch irgendwie hochkomme...


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2005)

@marcus: klappt bei Dir die Bootsmitnahme (Kiel nach Bonn) ausm soulboater-forum ?


----------



## Froschel (23. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine die Auf-der-Paddelseite-reinplumsen-sich-den-Bogenschlag-sparen-dafür-gleich-mit-einer-Stütze-auf-der-Paddelseite-wieder-hochkommen-und-dabei-die-hübsche-Mädels-am-Strand-beeindrucken-Rolle.
> 
> 
> Von ca. 25 Versuchen haben 5 geklappt.
> ...



dann kann`s ja bald nach Huenningen gehen   


-_-


----------



## Wooly (23. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> @marcus: klappt bei Dir die Bootsmitnahme (Kiel nach Bonn) ausm soulboater-forum ?



nein, ich habe inzwischen eine bessere Lösung gefunden. Kai holt das Boot ab und fährt es nach Hanover, von da ab shuttelt es mir dann ein Tribühnenbauer bis nach Bruchsal, und zwar für umme ..   kommt wahrscheinlich irgendwann Ende nächster Woche hier an.

übrigens geht die Vermischung von Biken und Bootfahren umgekehrt, der Darco von Soulboater treibt sich jetzt auch hier im Forum rum !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (24. Juni 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens geht die Vermischung von Biken und Bootfahren umgekehrt, der Darco von Soulboater treibt sich jetzt auch hier im Forum rum !!!



na hoffentlich wird`s da nicht zu trocken...


-_-


----------



## Wooly (26. Juni 2005)

Tach die Herren,

da wir unseren neuen Canadier noch nicht in den Händen haben, liehen wir uns Fezens Familienschiff und haben heute eine wunderschöne Strecke gescoutet, incl. verborgenem Superbadesee den wir fast für uns alleine hatten, und das am Sonntagmittag ...

Strecke im Kurzen ... Goldkanal bis zum Rhein ...  3 km den Rhein runter ... in den Illinger Altrhein eingebogen und hochgefahren bis fast zum Ende ... über ein Flies in den Baggersee Auer Köpfle ... übergehoben in den Goldkanal und zurück ... SUUUPERSTRECKE !!!!

ein paar Impressionen:







professionelle Ausrüstung bei allen Beteiligten ...








Goldkanal








Verschnaufpause Luca nach 4 km schwimmen im Goldkanal









Illinger Altrhein












Julius mit seinem neuen Spielzeug


----------



## fez (26. Juni 2005)

ich bin begeistert! - müssen wir unbedingt mal zusammen machen wenn euer Kahn da ist !

Ich war gestern abend wieder am Baggersee zum rollen üben - die schwerere schulterschonende Variante. War allerdings kein so erfolgreicher Abend, hat nicht so doll geklappt... 
Allerdings hat sich auch mein Bulkhead (der Kniefixierungsblock) nach _vorne_ verabeschiedet, der ist nur so reingeklemmt gewesen. Werde ich jetzt mal tüchtig festkleben.


----------



## fez (3. Juli 2005)

1. Hüningen am nächsten WE den 10.7  ?

2. Lieber gut gefahren als schlecht gelaufen:
Marcus, kannst du mir den Kanuwagen Montag oder Dienstag vorbeibringen, ich wollte Di. oder Mi. mal wieder an den Baggersee.

Gruß frank


----------



## Froschel (4. Juli 2005)

da wäre ich dabei, ich hoffe nur daß man da vor lauter Paddlern noch den Canal sieht.

Da müssen wir ja aber nen Frühstart hinlegen   ojemiene


-_-


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2005)

...und wenn wir Samstag-Abend / Nachts hinfahren und für 3,70 auf dem Zeltplatz nächtigen ? Dann könnten wir gleich Sonntag Morgen um 9.00 aufs Wasser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (6. Juli 2005)

meinse ?

http://unsere.pixelboxx.de/ska/mappe/10087


----------



## Froschel (6. Juli 2005)

hab erst noch die Erlaubnis von meinem Schatz eingeholt. Die Zeichen stehen gut, was hälst du davon so um 21.00 Uhr loszufahren ?

Was ist denn éigentlich mit unserer Woolywasserratte, den hab ich doch auch schon mal irgendwann vor langer langer Zeit in nem Boot gesehen.


-_-


----------



## fez (6. Juli 2005)

das ist eine korrekte Zeit. 

Mit Deinem Auto oder mit meinem ?

Mit der Woolygang und meinen Damen bin ich wohl Samstag Nachmittag mit allen Kanadiern welche wir haben in Rastatt auf dem Golddingens.


----------



## Wooly (6. Juli 2005)

So jetzt muß ich mich doch mal melden ....

Samstag werden wir wohl auf jeden Fall die Familientour auf dem Goldkanal machen. 

... nachdem auch meine Liebste dem sehnsüchtigen Glimmen in meinen Augen nachgegeben hat, werde ich Samstag Abend sammt Kind & Kegel zu meinen Eltern nach Freiburg fahren, und Sonntag dann die Herren in Hühningen beehren, während Jutta mit Julius die Großeltern beglückt.

Jetzt ist noch die Frage, wann fahren wir zurück, wir könnten doch unsere Damen vieleicht dazu animieren, eine kleine Grillage vorzubereiten, auf das wir den Abend z.B. bei Fezens oder bei uns ausklingen lassen können. Ich muß ja dann auch noch kurz Jutta wieder einsammeln.

sacht mal Bescheid ...


----------



## fez (6. Juli 2005)

Saugeil !!!


----------



## Froschel (6. Juli 2005)

das hört sich für mich alles sehr vernünftig an !



-___-


----------



## Wooly (6. Juli 2005)

so jatzt leider kleine Programmänderung, die Familie Nufer/Thiel hat in ihrer Canadiereuphorie ganz übersehen, das sie ja am Samstag nachmittag schon auf eine Grillparty im Schwäbischen eingeladen ist. Also wird es nichts mit Familienpaddeln am Samstag, aber das können wir ja demnächst nachholen.

Hüningen & Aftergrillen bleibt natürlich, entweder ich fahre am Sonntag alleine runter oder falls ihr doch nicht da campen wollt extremfrühstarte ich mit euch am Sonntag.

Wo grillieren wir denn dann, bei Fezens wg. Kinder?


----------



## fez (6. Juli 2005)

ich denke mal die Grillerei klappt auch nicht da erstens am Sonntag die Tati mit den Kindern vielleicht auch nicht da ist und zweitens wir unseren Rückkehrzeitpunkt evtl. schlecht steuern können.

Komme grade vom Baggersee. Die Hochrollquote liegt leider immernoch bei ca. 15 %


----------



## Wooly (6. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Komme grade vom Baggersee. Die Hochrollquote liegt leider immernoch bei ca. 15 %



die Ufer in Hüningen sind schön flach und grasig ...


----------



## Froschel (7. Juli 2005)

wir können es ja so machen dass ich meinen Campinggrill mitnehme und wir blitzgrillen dann dort mal so zwischen durch oder zum Schluss.

Zwecks Kostenersparnis und Umweltverträglichkeit können wir dann ja alle einen atemberaubenden Frühstart am So früh hinlegen den die Welt bis dato noch nicht gesehen hat. 
Oder wir schnappen den Wooly noch irgendwie am späten Abend auf.


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (7. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Komme grade vom Baggersee. Die Hochrollquote liegt leider immernoch bei ca. 15 %



macht nichts, der gekonnte Ausstieg aus dem Boot muß auch vielfach geübt werden   


-_-


----------



## fez (7. Juli 2005)

dann lasst uns doch So-Morgen in aller Herrgottsfrühe in See stechen.
Um auch echt robsonbrothermäßig flott unterwegs zu sein schlage ich vor muß Woolys Sportwagon dran glauben...

Wo sollen wir uns treffen - Autbahnparkplatz Rastatt dort beim Dorf, na wie heissts nochmal ?


----------



## Wooly (7. Juli 2005)

So, harte Männer braucht das Land ... wie mit Fez vorhin telefonisch besprochen ... Abfahrt 7 Uhr ab Park & Ride Parkplatz Kuppenheim / Ausfahrt Rastatt, gefrühstückt wird im Auto.


----------



## Wooly (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe nicht bedacht das ich ja morgen gar kein Auto habe .... könntet ihr mit dem Wal so um 7 bei mir sein ?


----------



## Wooly (11. Juli 2005)

na Fezbub, was macht der Muskelkater ...   ... und wo bleiben die Phooooootoooooooos ....


----------



## Froschel (11. Juli 2005)

der kann sich wahrscheinlich vor lauter Bewegungsunfähigkeit noch nicht aus dem Bett erheben   


Aber die Bilder wollen wir trotzdem sehen...


-_-


----------



## fez (11. Juli 2005)

*Erstmal: SAUGEIL WARS !!! Müssen wir UNBEDINGT wiederholen !!*

Der Muskelkater ist garnicht so schlimm wir ich befürchtet hatte - die dauernden Baggerseesessions haben wohl das schlimmste verhindert.

Die Bilder + Film werde ich heute Abend wohl auf singletrailz hochbiemen. Ich schicke Dir, Markus mal den einen Hochkant-Film zu - kannst ja mal gucken ob Du oder deine Spezies an der PopAk da was retten können....


----------



## knoflok (11. Juli 2005)

hochkant-film? also um 90° gedreht? 
kannste mit virtualdub (kostenlos) wieder geradebiegen. 

Gruß
knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juli 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> kannste mit virtualdub (kostenlos) wieder geradebiegen.


Klar geht das. Hatte ich bei den Schorle-Videos auch schon mal gemacht. Allerdings leidet bei der (zu) hohen MJPEG-Kompression durch das notwendige neukomprimieren die Bildqualität brutalst, wenn man versucht auf die gleiche Dateigröße zu kommen, wie vorher. :kotz: 

Theoretisch müsste es Verlustlos gehen, es gibt aber leider kein Tool, welches das unterstützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (11. Juli 2005)

wir bleiben OT: 

mit dem richtigen codec sollte es aber auch mit virtualdub gehen... oder irre ich da gänzlich? 
Ich hab da nur mal ein kleineres Video gedreht, und auch irgendwie wieder klein bekommen... 

aber wooly kennt da sicher jemanden, der sich damit auskennt...


----------



## fez (11. Juli 2005)

ich hätte es halt gerne verlustfrei gedreht...


----------



## Froschel (11. Juli 2005)

hab es mal an dem KalleWirsch-Vid vom Fez mit VirtualDub probiert und keinerlei unterschiede zum original feststellen können (außer das es halt gedreht ist  )

video--> filters --> add --> rotate

dann 

video-->compression-->MPEG4

dann abspeichern





-_-


----------



## fez (11. Juli 2005)

Da ich heute Abend etwas faul bin habe ich euch einfach mal eine popelige Indexseite hochgeladen. Bericht kommt bei mehr Fitness.

http://www.singletrailz.de/Einzelseiten/paddeln/wassertrailz.htm 

Nochmals herzlichen Dank an den Herrn Fotografen Marcus - Nächstesmal bin dann ich dran, damit es auch mal ein paar Bilderchen von dir gibt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fez (12. Juli 2005)

liege :kotz:im Bett, habe wohl einen falschen Schluck Rheinwasser erwischt...


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> liege :kotz:im Bett.


Armer fez, gute Besserung und trink' nächstes Mal lieber ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo ihr zwei - geht ihr mit am Sonntag 24.7 nach Hüningen?

Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich hinfahren, allerdings ohne besonders aggressiven Frühstart da ich am Vortag/Abend auf einer Hochzeitsfeier bin. Das scheint mir allerdings auch kein Problem zu sein da wir letztens nämlich schon um c16.00 platt waren...
Ein anderer OCler aus dem C-Forum kommt übrigens auch noch.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Froschel (16. Juli 2005)

also ich werd höchstwahrscheinlich mitgehen, evtl. werd ich noch meine bessere Hälfte und Besuch aus Prag mitnehmen. 



-_-


----------



## Froschel (18. Juli 2005)

Fez, was hällst du denn von nem gedämpften Frühstart um 8.00 Uhr ?
Kommt der Wollkneul auch mit ?



-_-


----------



## Wooly (18. Juli 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> F
> Kommt der Wollkneul auch mit ?



nee diesmal leider nicht, da ich erst Sonntag um 14 Uhr vom Arbeiten komme. Viel Spaß !!!


----------



## Teletubby (18. Juli 2005)

hi ähhh darf man in hüningen mit allem was schwimmt aufn bach???
dann würden wir eventuell mit unserer gummiwurst mal hinfahren gruß sebastian


----------



## fez (18. Juli 2005)

@ Bernardo: ja, das ist eine gute Zeit. Meine Familie wird wohl doch nicht dabei sein - bei Dir ?

@ Teletubby - weiß`nicht ob das erlaubt bzw. gerne gesehen wird ....


----------



## Teletubby (18. Juli 2005)

glaubt man deren webside dann vermieten die da sogar rafting boot
naja gukken wir mal


----------



## Wooly (19. Juli 2005)

Teletubby schrieb:
			
		

> glaubt man deren webside dann vermieten die da sogar rafting boot
> naja gukken wir mal



naja mal sehen was die anderen Paddler mit dir veranstalten, wenn du mit nem Raft ankommst ...


----------



## Froschel (19. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bernardo: ja, das ist eine gute Zeit. Meine Familie wird wohl doch nicht dabei sein - bei Dir ?



wenn ich das nur wüsste , meine Frau hat "vielleicht" gesagt und vielleicht heisst bei ihr zu 80% nein. 



-_-


----------



## fez (19. Juli 2005)

wir könnten uns wenn wir alleine sind halt rüpelhafter benehmen - das wäre schon ein Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teletubby (19. Juli 2005)

mein raft ist bloß 3.60 m lang und 1.13 meter breit somit auch ned viel rößer als eure badewannen

also sagt mal erhrlich macht des sinn oder wird man gleich gesteinigt


----------



## Froschel (20. Juli 2005)

Teletubby schrieb:
			
		

> mein raft ist bloß 3.60 m lang und 1.13 meter breit somit auch ned viel rößer als eure badewannen
> 
> also sagt mal erhrlich macht des sinn oder wird man gleich gesteinigt



denke dass man da nicht gleich ertränkt wird, ruf doch einfach mal dort an. 

-_-


----------



## Teletubby (22. Juli 2005)

Bööhh die wollen uns nicht schade kann mir jemand noch nen tipp geben wo man in der errreichbaren nähe von karlsruhe zu dieser jahreszeit auf einem fliesendem gewässer mit unserem kahn die ersten wildwassererfahrungen sammeln kann die murg ist trocken die enz auch die hühninger wollen uns nicht was gibt es denn noch ????
bin für alle tipps dankbar


----------



## fez (22. Juli 2005)

sorry - in der "Nähe" gibts sonst nix.  

Aber in 2-3 Stunden bist Du auch im Allgäu oder in 3-4 Stunden in den Alpen...


----------



## Teletubby (22. Juli 2005)

danke was ist im algäu denn empfehlenswert?? 
nen bekannter hat übrigens gemeint dass es im oberen bereich der murx nen kurzen abschnitt geben soll der fast ganzjährig läuft soll über dem stausee kirschbaumwasen liegen kennt den jemand ??


----------



## fez (22. Juli 2005)

die Iller soll laut Wasserwanderfüherer ganz nett sein.

Den Abschnitt welche du meinst haben sich Bernhard, el und ich mal vor 4 wochen angeschaut - und da lief sehr wenig. Zum rumrutschen reichts vielleicht, aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## Wooly (23. Juli 2005)

Teletubby schrieb:
			
		

> Bööhh die wollen uns nicht schade kann mir jemand noch nen tipp geben wo man in der errreichbaren nähe von karlsruhe zu dieser jahreszeit auf einem fliesendem gewässer mit unserem kahn die ersten wildwassererfahrungen sammeln kann die murg ist trocken die enz auch die hühninger wollen uns nicht was gibt es denn noch ????
> bin für alle tipps dankbar



Versuchs mal auf der Breg (bei Freiburg/Donaueschingen), die hat Wildwasser 2 und geht auch im Sommer


----------



## Teletubby (23. Juli 2005)

wie sieht es mit der wutach und der seckach aus die wurden mir von bekannten empfohlen ??
ansonsten bleibt nur auf viel wasser inn der murg zu hoffen denn bei der spielwalze werden wir mit unserem pott auch ned lange geduldet oder?? da gibts ja eigentlich keine vorschriften??


----------



## fez (25. Juli 2005)

war mal wieder sehr schön in Hueningen obwohl:
- B.`s Auto auf der Hin- und Rückfahrt etwas rumgestottert hat (Verteiler?)
- im Vorderreifen eine Schraube war (hat aber die Luft gehalten)
- ich körperlich nicht so 100% fit war (mein Lieblingsbazillus Tati...)
- das Wetter etwas griesgrämig war

dafür aber:
- habe ich wieder viel gelernt
- konnte ich zweimal die Einstiegswelle fahren
- konnte ich 3 mal in leichter Strömung rollen
- bei Froschl klappt das Unterschneiden so langsam
- haben wir uns trotz anfänglichem Motivationstief körperlich wieder voll ausgreizt bis echt nix mehr ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (30. Juli 2005)

Ah noch was,

ich war letzten Donnerstag mal wieder mit Familie im Altrhein, und mein Vater hat mir meinen Toureneiner mitgebracht, liegt jetzt bei mir im Schuppen, also wenn wir mal ne Tour machen könnte der Herr Froschel jetzt auch mal mit ohne sich totzuschaufeln ...


----------



## fez (31. Juli 2005)

Danke der Nachfrage Fräulein Nufer,

wir sind noch nicht in Urlaub - ich war heute 2 h auf dem Baggersee Vorwärts- und Rückwärtsschläge üben und mittags mit der Mme. "walken" (ich bin aber einfach nur "gegangen " , die kleinen Damen sind geradelt).

Wäre im Grunde auch gerne mit auf BM gegangen - aber ab- und zu muß man eben Präferenzen setzen....


----------



## fez (3. August 2005)

@ Marcus: hat zwar wahrscheinlich wenig Zweck - trotzdem:

Hast du Lust heute am Spätnachmittag auf die untere Enz bei Neuenbürg zu gehen ? Vielleicht hat der viele Regen sich ja doch ein wenig ausgewirkt...


----------



## Wooly (3. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marcus: hat zwar wahrscheinlich wenig Zweck - trotzdem:
> 
> Hast du Lust heute am Spätnachmittag auf die untere Enz bei Neuenbürg zu gehen ? Vielleicht hat der viele Regen sich ja doch ein wenig ausgewirkt...



wäre gerne mitgekommen, sitze aber gerade im SWR beim Arbeiten, klappt leider nicht. Auf Soulboater.com gibts übrigens einen Pegellink zur Enz.


----------



## fez (3. August 2005)

der Pegel ist kaputt ;-) der bewegt sich nie...


----------



## fez (4. August 2005)

also Leute: war klasse. 
Genügend Wasser, nettes Terrain für mich zum üben, Stromzug zum seilfähren, nette Kehrwässer, kleine Schwälle. Ich brauche zudem von der Firma gerade mal 20 min. bis zum Parkplatz des Kanuvereins Pforzheim am Eisenbahnerschwall. 
Ich werde jetzt mit Sicherheit ab- und zu, vielleicht 1 x Woche dort sein.  

Vielleicht ist es für euch im unteren Teil ein wenig fad, weiß nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (16. August 2005)

wie wär`s denn mal wieder mit ner Runde paddeln gehen in Hueningen.

Am Sa oder So, aber nur wenn`s Wetter gut wird   


-_-


----------



## Wooly (16. August 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär`s denn mal wieder mit ner Runde paddeln gehen in Hueningen.
> Am Sa oder So, aber nur wenn`s Wetter gut wird



also Sonntag wäre ich dabei, neues Paddel & Helm einweihen. Allerdings bin ich Samstag bei einem Freund in Freiburg und schlafe bei meinen Eltern. 
Ich würde mein Boot mitnehmen und du müsstest mich dann Sonntag vormittag in Freiburg abholen, Jutta fährt den Sharan & Julius & Luca nach Hause und wir gen Hüningen, am Abend musst du mich halt kurz in Eberschde absetzen.

Wetter wird super


----------



## Froschel (17. August 2005)

...na dann auf nach Hueningen. 

hast du dein altes Carbonpaddel gedreht oder hast du dir ein neues zugelegt ?

hab grad gesehen , dass es am FR und SA ziemlich regnen soll. Vielleicht klappts ja sogar die Murg zu fahren   

-_-


----------



## Wooly (17. August 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ...na dann auf nach Hueningen.
> hast du dein altes Carbonpaddel gedreht oder hast du dir ein neues zugelegt ?



Neues ...   ... das Alte bekommt der Kai, der will mir den Dagger abkaufen. Wg Murg müßte man mal die Pegel checken, wäre natürlich cool, aber ich glaube ja noch nicht so dran. Wir können ja dann noch mal Sonntag morgen telefonieren, entweder du kommst dann runter oder ich wieder hoch.


----------



## Froschel (17. August 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Neues ...



und was für eines ?


-_-


----------



## Wooly (17. August 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> und was für eines ?



Ty Warp 11 ... voll coooooool   

http://www.tywarp.de/ww_paddles.htm


----------



## Don Stefano (21. August 2005)

ohne Worte ...


----------



## Wooly (21. August 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ohne Worte ...



irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle ...


----------



## eL (22. August 2005)

nein!


----------



## Froschel (22. August 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> nein!




wart`s ab....


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (29. August 2005)

war gestern abend noch auf der enz - also so langsam wirds echt grenzwertig mit dem Wasserstand....


----------



## Waldgeist (29. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> .. also so langsam wirds echt grenzwertig mit dem Wasserstand....



wie wärd mit einem Flußgrundfähigen *F*TB?


----------



## fez (30. August 2005)

holla ! - war super am Samstag ! (bis aufn DeeJay...)) 
Ich hoffe ihr hattet am Sonntag nicht mehr allzuviel Stress... Nix mit flittern ?

Was treibst du / Ihr am kommenden WE ? Wir habenKinder- und Hundefrei und falls ihr hier seid und Lust habt gäbe es 2 Optionen:

- Gemeinsam auf den Taubergießen, relaxtes Dickschifffahren
- Gemeinsam nach Hüningen, die Damen machen Kultur, die Tati würde auch gerne mal Hydrospeeden und wir geben uns die WW-Kante...

Ich würde auch gerne 2 volle Tage wegfahren, aber die Bäche in Bayern und der Schweiz sind wegen der Flut im Moment wohl zu gefährlich...

Gruß Fezini


----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch gerne 2 volle Tage wegfahren, aber die Bäche in Bayern und der Schweiz sind wegen der Flut im Moment wohl zu gefährlich...


.....kann dir die Dranse de Morzine  am Genfersee empfehlen  
Die Standardstrecke ist kraftwerksgeregelt (Wasser von 10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr) 6km leicht verblocktes WW 2-3, ideal zum üben.

Bodo


----------



## fez (30. August 2005)

Hört sich toll an! 
Die Vignette hätte ich ja, jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Mitfahrer...

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kraftwerk Bioge - Thonon (Pont de la Donceur)[/font]*
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Distanz: 8,5 km [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gefälle: 14 /oo[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Schwierigkeitsgrad: IV (5)[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pegel:[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ein Pegel befindet sich linksufrig an einer kleinen Brücke beim Südende 
eines neuen Strassentunnels in der Nähe des Weilers Bioge.
Niedrig: 75 cm
Mittel: 125 cm
Hoch: 175 cm
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Schweizerische Landeskarten: 1:50000, Blatt 261 (Lausanne) [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blatt 271 (Chablais)[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font] 
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Start am rechten Ufer beim Kraftwerk Bioge, an der Strasse nach Abon- 
dance. Vorerst mässig schwieriges Wildwasser.
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0,8[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fussgängerbrücke an der Einmündung des Brevon von links. Davor 
kurzer Schwall mit hohen Wellen und kräftiger Walze (WW III-IV). Unter 
der Brücke befindet sich am linken Ufer der erwähnte Pegel. Nach einem 
kurzen, wiederum etwas einfacheren Abschnitt, beginnen die Schwierig- 
keiten in der Folge wieder erheblich zuzunehmen (teilweise verblockte 
Schwallstrecken mit hohen Wellen und einzelnen Walzen und nicht zu 
unterschätzender Wasserwucht), WW IV.
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1,9[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die dem Fluss entlang führende Strasse wechselt, talabwärts gesehen, 
vom linken ans rechte Ufer. Unmittelbar nach dieser Brücke folgt ein un- 
fahrbares Chaos von grossen Felsen mit gefährlichen Unterspülungen. 
Entweder links in einer Sackgasse landen und diese Stelle umtragen, 
oder rechts die Boote durch Gebüsch zur Strasse hochtragen und den 
nachfolgenden, sehr schwierigen Streckenabschnitt umfahren. 
Nach dieser unfahrbaren Blockpassage beginnt der schwierigste Teil der 
Dranse. Es folgen mehrere, häufig stark verblockte Schwallstrecken 
sowie kleinere Abfälle mit teilweise wuchtigen Walzen (WW V). Es 
empfiehlt sich, diesen Abschnitt vor einer Befahrung von der Strasse aus 
gründlich zu besichtigen.
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,8[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nach einer Linkskurve des Flusses können unterhalb grosser Felsblöcke 
auch etwas weniger geübte Paddler wieder einbooten. Die Schwierigkei- 
ten nehmen in der Folge langsam kontinuierlich ab (WW III, abnehmend 
bis WW I).
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8,5[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Strassenbrücke oberhalb von Thonon-les-Bains (Pont de la Donceur). 
Der Fluss mäandriert nun durch ein breites, weitgehend naturbelassenes 
Kiesbett. Da noch mindestens ein unfahrbares Wehr zu umtragen ist 
(unter der Brücke von Vongy), wird die Fahrt üblicherweise hier ab- 
gebrochen.[/font]


----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich toll an!
> Die Vignette hätte ich ja, jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Mitfahrer...


wann würdest du denn fahren, Wetteraussichten sind gut,
hätt Interesse  

Bodo


----------



## fez (30. August 2005)

ich könnte Freitag abend fahren und bis Sonntag Nachmittag / Abend bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte Freitag abend fahren und bis Sonntag Nachmittag / Abend bleiben.


.....hört sich vernünftig an, dann würden sich auch die 450km Anfahrt ab KA so einigermaßen rechnen.
Sollten wir unbedingt im Auge behalten


----------



## Wooly (30. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> holla ! - war super am Samstag ! (bis aufn DeeJay...))
> Ich hoffe ihr hattet am Sonntag nicht mehr allzuviel Stress... Nix mit flittern ?
> Was treibst du / Ihr am kommenden WE ?



Tag die Herren,

wir schwirren morgen 1 1/2 Wochen Richtung Bretagne ab, sind also leider nicht da. danach bin ich noch eine Woche auf der Popkom, aber danach könnte man verschärft über Paddeln nachdenken. Die Dranse hab ich mir mal auf der Durchfahrt angeschaut, sah sehr geil aus.

also wenn ihr testen wollt macht das, ich las mich dan guiden wenn ich wieder da bin.

P.S. der DJ war subber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (30. August 2005)

ihr seid ja voll gemein , jetzt fahr ich einmal weg und ihr geht dann gleich paddeln    

Aber wenn`s klappt werd ich die Noguera Pallaresa in den Pyrenäen paddeln, und das *ohne* euch.  


-_-


----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn`s klappt werd ich die Noguera Pallaresa in den Pyrenäen paddeln, und das *ohne* euch.


.....dort war ich vor 10 Tagen, musst halt auch die Ablasszeiten beachten - viel Spass  

Schade, fast alle in Urlaub! Angriff - oder nicht???

Bilder von der Dranse


----------



## Froschel (30. August 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> .....dort war ich vor 10 Tagen, musst halt auch die Ablasszeiten beachten - viel Spass



bist du dort mit nem Guide von ner Kajakschule gepaddelt ? kannst du da eine empfehlen. Hab bis jetzt nur gelesen dass man nur einen Kajakkurs absolvieren kann, aber keine normale geführte Tour mit Leihausrüstung ?


----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> bist du dort mit nem Guide von ner Kajakschule gepaddelt ? kannst du da eine empfehlen. Hab bis jetzt nur gelesen dass man nur einen Kajakkurs absolvieren kann, aber keine normale gefÃ¼hrte Tour mit LeihausrÃ¼stung ?


.....die Jungs mit denen ich dort war, waren nicht besonders motiviert - sind nur aufÂ´m Stausee rum, 
ich war dann nur mitÂ´m Bike unterwegs.
In Sort gibts einige Agenturen, hab mal vor 2 Jahren geschaut, damals kostete der Tag ca. 65â¬  

Buen viaje


----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> ich war dann nur mit´m Bike unterwegs.


.....deshalb hätt ich jetzt auch wieder lust auf paddeln  

hab jetzt grad geklärt dass ich meine Ausrüstung am Donnerstag wieder bekomme.

Wie siehts aus???


----------



## fez (30. August 2005)

wenn ich die Bilder so sehe glaube ich tue ich gut daran Mittwoch Abend gleich mal für 2 Stündchen auf den Baggersee zu gehen und meine Rolle sowie den Offside-Vorwärtsschlag zu perfektionieren... 

Ja, ich hätte Lust, werde mir glich nochn bissl fehlende Ausrüstung bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

in echt ist es wie beim Biken - alles viel schlimmer


----------



## fez (30. August 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wir schwirren morgen 1 1/2 Wochen Richtung Bretagne ab


 
Da wünsche ich mal heftigst viel Spass und gutes Wetter


----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

....nachdem ich in Sault-Brenaz die Gelegenheit hatte bei einer Kanadierschulung zuzuschauen, 
einmal falsch oder zuwenig gekantet und weg waren Sie  
Wirst du auf der Dranse mit Sicherheit gefordert sein. Der konstante Pegel, keine Gefahrenstellen usw. 
sollten das aber zu einer spassigen Angelegenheit werden lassen   

Musst mir nur noch zusagen!


----------



## fez (30. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich hätte Lust


 
... siehe oben  

Yep, das Kanten ist die hohe Kunst...


----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

Super......Freitag spielt zwar meine Lieblingsband auf dem Stadtfest in Kandel aber das wird gecanceld.

Schick mir mal deine Telnr., können dann alles besprechen


----------



## fez (30. August 2005)

Bodo, sorry, ich muß Dir leider absagen.

Meine kleine Tochter - welche eigentlich mit ihrer großen Schwester sowie Oma und Opa in Urlaub fahren sollte/wollte - fährt nun _*doch nicht*_ mit.....    

Somit habe ich Samstag wenn meine Frau arbeitet ebendiese kleine Dame zu hüten. 

Mann, Mann, Mann, ich fasse es nicht. Da hat man EINMAL ein ganzes WE komplett frei, kein Hund, keine Kinder zu hüten, nix... 
War ja auch fast zu schön um wahr zu sein.

Ich werde dann Sonntag nach Hüningen fahren, besser als nix....


Vielleicht können wir gemeinsam: Du, fez, Wooly nach der Popcom, Bernhard nach seinem Urlaub usw. im Spätsomer / Herbst die ganze Aktion nachholen ?


----------



## Deleted 10852 (30. August 2005)

schade wäre grad günstig gewesen......dann halt Stadtfest und biken.

Werde den Fred im Auge behalten


----------



## fez (1. September 2005)

muß hier mal ein geiles Bild für euch Kajakfritzen loswerden


----------



## Froschel (1. September 2005)

sieht aus wie Wackelpudding mit Sahne, sehr lecker.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aus wie Wackelpudding mit Sahne


Sieht aus wie mit Photoshop gebastelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (29. September 2005)

starker Typ !!


----------



## fez (5. Oktober 2005)

was meint ihr Männer - sollen wir noch ein letztes Mal Hüningen für dieses Jahr ansetzen ? (der Park hat bis 6.11. auf). Oder sollen wir lieber auf herbstliche Regenfälle warten und dann hier vermehrt angreifen ?

Hätte eigentlich schon nochmal Lust. Zudem wollte ich ja 4 x diese Jahr nach hüningen gehen und war erst 2 x.... so wird das nix.

Weder einarmiger noch einhändiger FEZ...Ich halte das Stechpaddel immernoch mit 2 Händen


----------



## Froschel (5. Oktober 2005)

grundsätzlich ja, aber Sonne muss schon sein   


-_-


----------



## fez (9. Oktober 2005)

hier mal der Ergebnis unseres Rollentrainings


----------



## Froschel (18. Oktober 2005)

wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit paddeln in Hueningen aus , bevor die in die Winterpause gehen ?


-_-


----------



## fez (18. Oktober 2005)

wollte ich auch schon fragen - Sonntag 23.10 ?


----------



## Froschel (18. Oktober 2005)

passt mir gut, da mein Knie nämlich grad spirenzchen macht.


-_-


----------



## Flugrost (18. Oktober 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> passt mir gut, da mein Knie nämlich grad spirenzchen macht.
> 
> 
> -_-


zuviel CC gelullt, am sonntach? Kaltes Wasser is da auch nich der Bringer für die Körperscharniere


----------



## Froschel (18. Oktober 2005)

und nimm dein Schötteldauck mit. Und will ich kein snückern und renkenkeln hören.


viele Grüsse 
     der Ützepogg

@Flugrost: kalte Umschläge sind immer gut   

-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. Oktober 2005)

ich würde nie renkenkeln, weisste doch


----------



## Wooly (18. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> wollte ich auch schon fragen - Sonntag 23.10 ?



Da die werte SWR3 Band & Herr Müller diesen Tag leider zu einer ausgedehnten Halloweenprobe auserkoren haben werde ich ihn leider nicht im Boot sondern hinterm Pult verbringen .... viel Spaß


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ihr zwei - hier ein kleiner Bericht


----------



## Wooly (29. November 2005)

im Leben zählt immer Veränderung ...


----------



## Froschel (29. November 2005)

ähmm........deiner ??


-_-


----------



## Wooly (29. November 2005)

Jupp ...   ... liegt allerdings noch in Regensburg beim Vorbesitzer, mal sehen wie ich ihn nach Baden-Baden bekomme, aber wenn es mit nem Canadier aus Hamburg klappt ...   


ach was freut sich mein Arsch auf den Sitz ...  


P.S. weiss gerade nicht ab ich will das der Schnee liegenbleibt zum Skifahren oder ob ich will das die Murg läuft .... immer diese Entscheidungen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (29. November 2005)

ja suuuper, freu mich schon aufs Probepaddeln. Hast du die kleine Version genommen ? Da wirst du dann vor lauter Gemütlichkeit auf dem Bach einschlafen.

Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass nicht gerade jetzt, da ich nicht paddeln kann Wasser auf der Murg sein wird   


-_-


----------



## Wooly (29. November 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ja suuuper, freu mich schon aufs Probepaddeln. Hast du die kleine Version genommen ? Da wirst du dann vor lauter Gemütlichkeit auf dem Bach einschlafen.



vom i:3 gab es drei Versionen, es ist ein 222, die mittlere Länge, 225l Volumen. Ich bin vor kurzem mal in einem anderen dringesessen zur Probe, traumhaft viel Fußraum, genug Platz für das Pelicase mit der Spiegelreflex & Trinkflasche & Wurfsack, und ein unglaublicher Sitz, danach wollte ich mich nicht mehr in den Necky setzen, und den Dagger kauft jetzt der Kai.



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass nicht gerade jetzt, da ich nicht paddeln kann Wasser auf der Murg sein wird



Na gut, bis jetzt schmilzt auch nichts, voll das Winterwunderland hier oben  


P.S. braucht jemand nen Necky Jive ...   ... steht für 250 Euronen zum Verkauf


----------



## fez (2. Dezember 2005)

schickes Teil !

Ich dachte allerdings du sorgst mal für ein bissi Wasser in den Bächen, jetzt komme ich zurück und nix ist  
offteppich: kannst du an Silvester die Luka zu deinen Eltern bringen? Ich befürchte nämlich da unsere Wohnung mit 8 Erwachsenen sowie 4 Kindern sowieso schon aus allen Nähten platzt, dass zwei sich ineinander verbeissende Bestien das Ganze zu einer kritischen Masse werden lassen - gerade auch im Sinne eines möglichst guten Schlafes des kleinen Herrn Thiel.


----------



## fez (2. Dezember 2005)

übrigens: wie wäre es mit HERMES


Direkt bei mir nebenan in der Firma ist ein Hermes-Shop da könnte ich es dir einfach abholen.


----------



## Wooly (2. Dezember 2005)

Mal sehen, es kann sein das es ein Kollege von Jutta es nächste Woche abholen kann, ansonsten hab ich auch an hermes gedacht, mal sehen.

Und mit dem Wasser das ist echt zum fluchen, die Musrg sieht aus wie eine Pfütze, und auf die Hochwasser-Vorhersageseite schau ich schon gar nicht mehr, das ist zu frustrierend.

Wir könnten schon mal Soca planen, dann haben wir was zum träumen ...


----------



## Wooly (3. Dezember 2005)

also Bernhard und ich haben uns heute beim Werkstattausräumen schon mal auf Durance & Seealpen eingegroovt, man könnte mit Verdon & Var starten und sich dann über den Ubaye ins Durancetal hangeln, dort gibt es mehr als genug Bäche.

Wie sieht es denn aus so Mitte/Ende Mai 2006, Fez wie sieht es denn mit Schulferien/Pfingsten aus, Jutta würde übrigens auch auf jeden Fall mitkommen.


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2005)

jetzt ist der ganze Schnee weg und es hat die halbe nacht geregnet .... und was macht der Enzpegel ... er geht 5 cm nach oben ...


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2005)

da liegt ein Fluch drauf, ich sags dir. 
Seit ich den Homes habe geht da nix mehr.

Der Anstieg in Pforzheim ist zwar ca. 15 cm ABER von einen superduperniedrigen Ausgangsniveau. Jetzt mit ca. 45 cm hat die untere Enz bei Neuenbürg gerade mal 5 cm mehr Wasser als mitten im Hochsommer....


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> da liegt ein Fluch drauf, ich sags dir.
> Seit ich den Homes habe geht da nix mehr.



oder eine Verschwörung der ENBW ... die pumpen das irgendwo hinter Enzklösterle ab ...


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2005)

Süßwassermatrosen! Hatschi-Bratschis! Bahnhofspenner! Affengesichter! Sandflöhe! Anthropophagen! Hunderttausend Höllenhunde ! Technokraten! Seeräuber! Vegetarier! Banditen! Korsaren! Sklavenhalter! Bluthunde! Brandstifter! Räuber! Schmuggler! Kannibalen! Kanapees! Anthropoptheken! Ikonoklasten! Halunken! Galgenvögel! Sprengmäuse! Knallköpfe! Tausendfüßler! Halsabschneider ! Freibeuter! Bierkutscher! Kaulquappen! Fidschi! Affenpinscher! Schwarzhändler! Kürbisköpfe! Schweißfußindianer! Renegaten! Ungeziefer! Strandräuber! Hottentotten!, Söldnerseelen! Schwachköpfe! Affenschwänze!Strassenfeger!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (5. Dezember 2005)

also ich finds grad ok dass kein Wasser aufm Bach ist   



-_-


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2005)

Makkaronifresser!


----------



## knoflok (5. Dezember 2005)

ööhm; fez? was falsches gefrühstückt?


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2005)

!?


----------



## Froschel (5. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Makkaronifresser!



nö, Lasagne, ach was ich noch sagen wollte, es soll übrigens wieder trockener werden   


-_-


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> nö, Lasagne, ach was ich noch sagen wollte, es soll übrigens wieder trockener werden



pffff ...


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2005)

für eine kommode Unterbringung in den Hautes-Alpes an Pfingsten würde ich eine Ferienwohnung vorschlagen. Dem Assocamping-Alter sind wir ja glücklicherweise entwachsen.


----------



## Froschel (5. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> für eine kommode Unterbringung in den Hautes-Alpes an Pfingsten würde ich eine Ferienwohnung vorschlagen. Dem Assocamping-Alter sind wir ja glücklicherweise entwachsen.



Ich mach nur Assocamping und dem Nachbar Abends ans Zelt pinkeln und so.



Ist 1 Woche Durance an Pfingsten jetzt amtlich ?


-_-


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2005)

nö - jedoch die Lust ist groß

Aber 1 Woche in Kälte und Regen, mit nassen Paddelklamotten, mit 3 Damen und Hund_ im Sprinter_ tue ich uns nicht an. Und kostenmäßig gibt sich das bei 5 Erwachsenen eh nichts, zumindest nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nö - jedoch die Lust ist groß
> Aber 1 Woche in Kälte und Regen, mit nassen Paddelklamotten, mit 3 Damen und Hund_ im Sprinter_ tue ich uns nicht an. Und kostenmäßig gibt sich das bei 5 Erwachsenen eh nichts, zumindest nicht viel.



Sollte alles kein problem sein, da es auf jedem französischen Campingplatz auch Hütten gibt, und auf dem an der Durance, wo wir ja die meiste Zeit sind, sogar sehr komfortable. So können die Geniesser geniessen und die harten sich kasteien, für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2005)

subr


----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2005)

kajaktours.de zum Thema

Campingplatz


hach, wärs doch nur schon soweit. Ich ertrage so langsam das rumpaddeln auf dem Baggersee nicht mehr....  (ich brauche unbedingt noch ein paar Handschühchen für meine zarten Griffel, am Sonntag wars mit -2 °c doch schon recht frisch....)


----------



## Wooly (13. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> kajaktours.de zum Thema
> Campingplatz



genau den meinte ich, der ist preiswert, gut und hat einen schönen Badesee für die Damen & Kids. War da schon mit dem DKV, wirklich guter Zeltplatz, liegt außerdem sehr zentral.



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> hach, wärs doch nur schon soweit. Ich ertrage so langsam das rumpaddeln auf dem Baggersee nicht mehr....  (ich brauche unbedingt noch ein paar Handschühchen für meine zarten Griffel, am Sonntag wars mit -2 °c doch schon recht frisch....)


Wohnzimmer

ja, Julius ist auch schon ganz ungeduldig, er fittet gerade das neue Boot im Wohnzimmer ...


----------



## Wooly (13. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> kajaktours.de zum Thema
> Campingplatz



genau den meinte ich, der ist preiswert, gut und hat einen schönen Badesee für die Damen & Kids. War da schon mit dem DKV, wirklich guter Zeltplatz, liegt außerdem sehr zentral.



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> hach, wärs doch nur schon soweit. Ich ertrage so langsam das rumpaddeln auf dem Baggersee nicht mehr....  (ich brauche unbedingt noch ein paar Handschühchen für meine zarten Griffel, am Sonntag wars mit -2 °c doch schon recht frisch....)




ja, Julius ist auch schon ganz ungeduldig, er fittet gerade das neue Boot im Wohnzimmer ...


----------



## Wooly (13. Dezember 2005)

ich weiss auch nicht wie er das macht .... eine zufällige tastenkombination gedrückt und schon hat man nen schönen Doppelpost ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. Dezember 2005)

BOZO hatte heute einen harten Tag....

hier ein Bericht aus Sicht seiner Kumpels


----------



## fez (16. Dezember 2005)

unser Timing ist ja mal echt mies - bei Sauwetter biken gehen und dann bei Sonnenschein im Bachbett paddeln


----------



## Wooly (16. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> unser Timing ist ja mal echt mies - bei Sauwetter biken gehen und dann bei Sonnenschein im Bachbett paddeln



zwei Leute ein gedanke ...


----------



## Froschel (17. Dezember 2005)

denke das Wasser ist morgen sowieso wieder weg, soll ja schön kalt werden.


-_-


----------



## fez (20. Dezember 2005)

was denkt ihr - wie lange sollte ein Kajakpaddel für meine 1,70 m große Einsteiger-Ehegattin wohl sein ? (bitte um schnelle Antwort)

könnte 190 ok sein ?


----------



## Froschel (20. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> was denkt ihr - wie lange sollte ein Kajakpaddel für meine 1,70 m große Einsteiger-Ehegattin wohl sein ? (bitte um schnelle Antwort)
> 
> könnte 190 ok sein ?



Ist halt schon sehr kurz, könnt schon etwas länger sein für ne Anfängerin, aber wenns wirklich superschnäppchen ist sollte es schon passen, notfalls wieder verkaufen. 
Mein Paddel ist 194 bei 1,82m.


----------



## fez (20. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/WW-Kajak-Robson-Moonster-Paddel-Spritzdecke-NEU_W0QQitemZ4596958201QQcategoryZ1296QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hab ihn mal angeschrieben ob er das ganze Set für 600 abgibt wenn die Auktion ergebnislos rum geht.


----------



## Wooly (20. Dezember 2005)

und bekommen ???


----------



## fez (20. Dezember 2005)

ja - aber ich werde ihn nochmal anschreiben und handeln. Denn wenn ich meine Frachtkosten rechne komme ich wenn ich die Einzelteile beim Kanushop in Ulm und in Passau kaufe ungefähr genauso teuer. Mal schauen ob er noch nachgibt, ansonsten mache ich es nicht.


----------



## fez (22. Dezember 2005)

nee ... macht er nicht - jetzt versucht ers bei Soulboater für 600 zu verkaufen.

Ich habe die Sache mal ins Frühjahr/Frühsommer verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (22. Dezember 2005)

dann kannst du ja meinen Necky Jive kaufen   

-_-


----------



## fez (22. Dezember 2005)

Kann man sich überlegen. Und dein altes Paddel dazu.


----------



## Froschel (22. Dezember 2005)

mein altes Paddel brauch ich doch für die Enz-trockenbefahrungen   


-_-


----------



## fez (22. Dezember 2005)

... du wirst sehen - 2006 wird die feuchtesten Träume an Feuchtigkeit übertreffen


----------



## Froschel (22. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ... du wirst sehen - 2006 wird die feuchtesten Träume an Feuchtigkeit übertreffen



Klimaexperte Herr Fezwolke, ich hoffe sie behalten Recht.



-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> 2006 wird die feuchtesten Träume an Feuchtigkeit übertreffen


Hoffentlich nicht! Ich mag keinen Matsch auf den Trails.


----------



## Wooly (28. Dezember 2005)

also, ich schlage hiermit als Durance Wochenende den Termin 27.5 bis 3.6. vor da sind schon Schulferien in BW, allerdings noch nicht wirklich "Pfingsten" in Frankreich. Die Wasserstände werden mit uns sein !!!


----------



## fez (28. Dezember 2005)

gebongt > werde heute Abend den Termin meiner Gemahlin mitteilen und fest im Terminkalender verankern.

PS1: Übrigens werde ich Ende März mit der Kanuschule Versam einen zweitägigen Kurs in Hüningen machen (sowas wird dieses Jahr erstmals angeboten...): http://www.kanuschule.ch/kurse/kurse.php 
PS2: war am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag mal wieder auf dem Baggersee, Paddelhandschühchen testen, Duffek üben. Offside-Vorwärts verbessern. Mittlerweile kenne ich die Enten dort persönlich.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Froschel (28. Dezember 2005)

Termin wurde soeben verankert.


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (28. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> PS2: war am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag mal wieder auf dem Baggersee, Paddelhandschühchen testen, Duffek üben. Offside-Vorwärts verbessern.



Di bist einfach die härteste Sau von allen


----------



## fez (31. Dezember 2005)

falls es am langen WE von Dreikönig tauen sollte und einigermaßen erträgliche Wasserstände anzutreffen sein sollten - hättet ihr Lust ein bissi rumzuschippern ? (bist du überhaupt schon so weit Bernardo?)


----------



## Wooly (31. Dezember 2005)

also ich wäre sofort dabei. Im Augenblick taut es hier, eine einzige Sosse hier oben ...


----------



## Froschel (1. Januar 2006)

also für ne Enzfahrt bin ich immer zu haben, das geht schon. Rücken und Hals sind zwar immer noch sehr verspannt aber das paddeln wird es schon lockern  

Übrigens ich hab vorgestern mein neues(gebrauchtes) Boot abgeholt    







meins sieht allerdings etwas gebrauchter aus

Bin mal gespannt wie sichs fährt...freu....


-_-


----------



## fez (1. Januar 2006)

Schick!
War das jenes welches bei Soulboater stand ?


----------



## Wooly (1. Januar 2006)

alter falter ... ich bin gespannt    wir können ja Boote tauschen alle 10 Minuten ... dann gehen alle mal baden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (2. Januar 2006)

auch im OC-Bereich gibt es ein neues Boot das feuchte Träume verursacht. 
Ein ganz neues Konzept, praktisch eine Mischung aus C1 und OC1. Auftriebskörper, geschlossener Rumpf.

ESQUIF TAUREAU >> (eine supergeniale Firma aus Kanada die nur OCs baut)
Vielleicht kann ich 2007 mal meine Hände auf sowas legen...


----------



## Froschel (2. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Schick!
> War das jenes welches bei Soulboater stand ?



Nein , meins stand in den tiefen des Kajak-Channel Forums im April letzten Jahres drin. Ich glaub in dieses Forum schaut keiner rein ausser mir.
Der vorteil war, daß das Boot gleich in Landau stand.

Das Big EZ ist echt bequem, hab allerdings gleich die Schenkelstützen teilweise abgesägt, wäre sonst nicht ins Boot gekommen. Wie da angeblich jemand von 1,94m und Schuhgrösse 46 reinpassen soll ist mir absolut schleierhaft. Wahrscheinlich geht das nur wenn er kleingeschnitten wurde.

@ Wooly: ja, Boote tauschen wird dann richtig Lustig. 

@Fez: das Esquif sieht ja aus wie ein Öltanker  

-_-


----------



## fez (2. Januar 2006)

letzten April ??? 
Und der hats bis jetzt du gekommen bist nicht losbekommen ?


----------



## Froschel (2. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> letzten April ???
> Und der hats bis jetzt du gekommen bist nicht losbekommen ?



hat mich auch sehr gewundert, allerdings ist das Boot schon wirklich gut gebraucht.


-_-


----------



## fez (2. Januar 2006)

Sonntag wäre hübsch gewesen, oberste Murg vielleicht oder Große Enz ...


----------



## Wooly (2. Januar 2006)

naja die Enz hat kaum gezuckt .... eine Schande das Hühningen im Winter nicht läuft ...


----------



## fez (2. Januar 2006)

doch, zumindest die Enz unterhalb von Neuenbürg war bei ca. 50 cm, das ist nicht schlecht im Vergleich zu unfahrbaren 30 cm vorher.


----------



## Wooly (2. Januar 2006)

stimmt aber interessant ist ja leider eher Höfen ... habe übrigens gesehen, das Hüningen ja schon Anfang Februar wieder aufmacht ...  ... ist ja gar nicht mehr so lange hin ...  

http://www.ville-huningue.fr/dn_Oeffnungszeiten/


----------



## fez (2. Januar 2006)

klar, die Obere ist schon interessanter - trotzdem, selbst Bernhard war von der unteren Enz recht positiv überrascht (oder?), es gibt auch im unteren Teil einige interessante Abschnitte, klar auf leichterem Niveau. 

Fazit: Kann man durchaus mal fahren - wenn die Wasserstände für die obere nicht ausreichen. Es kommt halt bei Eyachmühle noch das Wasser der Eyach hinzu...


----------



## Froschel (2. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> klar, die Obere ist schon interessanter - trotzdem, selbst Bernhard war von der unteren Enz recht positiv überrascht (oder?), es gibt auch im unteren Teil einige interessante Abschnitte, klar auf leichterem Niveau.
> 
> Fazit: Kann man durchaus mal fahren - wenn die Wasserstände für die obere nicht ausrechen. Es kommt halt bei Eyachmühle noch das Wasser der Eyach hinzu...



also zur Not kann man die untere Enz schon fahren, landschaftlich ist die wirklich klasse. Die Kurparkstrecke ist natürlich wesentlich besser.
Aber besser die untere als gar kein Bach paddeln 


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich schlage hiermit als Durance Wochenende den Termin 27.5 bis 3.6. vor da sind schon Schulferien in BW, allerdings noch nicht wirklich "Pfingsten" in Frankreich. Die Wasserstände werden mit uns sein !!!



Ist der Termin jetzt überall abgenickt? Dann kann ich nämlich dem Kai Bescheid sagen, der will auch mit und muss noch Urlaub einreichen.


----------



## Froschel (3. Januar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Termin jetzt überall abgenickt? Dann kann ich nämlich dem Kai Bescheid sagen, der will auch mit und muss noch Urlaub einreichen.



mein Weib hat einstimmig zugestimmt.


-_-


----------



## fez (3. Januar 2006)

- die Familie hat Zeit und Lust (der Geldbeutelinhalt zwar gegen 0 denn ca. 1500.- wird die Reperatur des Sprinters kosten > aber dann wird halt doch gecampt) 
- in den Firmenkalender ist der Urlaub hochoffiziell eingetragen 
also:


----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2006)

na det klingt doch super  so langsam können wir uns dann den Campingplatz komplett mieten, der Kai kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit Frau, Kindern & Campingbus ...


----------



## Froschel (3. Januar 2006)

kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit irgendwo im Schwimmbad Rollentraining zu machen ?


-_-


----------



## fez (3. Januar 2006)

im Weingartener Schwimmbad machen irgendwelche Leute Rolltraining, ich glaube Mittwoch abends. Genaueres erfährst du bei dem eigenartigen Fredl vom Adventurer Shop. Würde auch mitgehen damit du nicht alleine Feindesland betreten musst.


----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2006)

ich geh ab und zu nach Rastatt zum Rollentraining ... aber ich glaube kaum das du Mitglied im Rastatter Kanuclub werden willst ...


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Januar 2006)

Kann ich da meine Rolle auch aufstellen?

Ich schwitze zwar auch immer ziemlich stark auf der Rolle, aber gleich im Schwimmbad?


----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2006)

Der Bernhard versucht halt seine zwei Lieblingshobbys Biken & Tauchen optimal miteinander zu verbinden ...  

P.S. fez was kannst denn du so an Paddelhandschuhen empfehlen, wie ich dich kenne hast du vor dem kauf doch garantiert eine ausführliche Marktanalyse gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (3. Januar 2006)

nö
hab nur mal was bei soulboater zum Thema gelesen - die dadorten sind zum Schluß gekommen sich Paddelpfötchen zu kaufen, damit kann ich mich aber nicht so richtig anfreunden.

Ich hab mir dann welche bei meinem Leib- und Magenhändler gekauft. Aussen Neo innen so Kunstlederzeugs ("Amara"). Ich war zwar skeptisch wegen diesem Leder - aber es sind schließlich Surfhandschuhe und die werden sich da schon was dabei gedacht haben, zudem ist das Griffgefühl wirklich absolut klasse. Viel besser als mit meinen Tchibo-Bikehandschuhen...
Beim ersten Test auf dem Baggersee waren die Dinger ok, aber so richtig massiv nass sind sie halt dabei nicht geworden (zum rollen wars mir dann doch zu ungemütlich). 







Das einzig Gute an der Firmenschließung ist unser neues Schwerlast-Verkaufsregal im Keller...


----------



## Wooly (6. Januar 2006)

.... dieser Scheisssport mit diesen dumpfnasigen Kickern und dem debilen Publikum und den schlechten todgegrillten Würsten und dem schalen Bier und den besten Sendeplätzen und am allerallermeisten hasse ich diese beschissene WM ...

... weil sie mir nämlich gerade den Pfingsttermin höchstwahrscheinlich zerschossen hat. Juttas Firma hat ein paar fette Aufträge eingesammelt, und sie macht so eine Art Stadionmanagerin, alles schön und gut, leider liegt unser bisheriger Termin genau 1 WOCHE vor der WM ... sprich sie ist da wahrscheinlich 13-14 Stunden am Tag am arbeiten, sprich ich muss mich um Julius kümmern.

das heisst, ich würde als Alternative jetzt mal Ostern, einen Monat vorher ins Spiel bringen, Osterferien sind vom 18-22.4, man könnte aber schon ab Karfreitag den 14 fahren.

Ich weiss ich bringe jetzt alles durcheinander, aber ist leider so ...

... habe ich schon erwähnt das mir diese scheiss WM echt massiv auf die Eier und überhaupt ....


----------



## fez (6. Januar 2006)

ich überlegs mir mal, Tati ist es zu kalt an Ostern zu campen. Aber alleine mitkommen wär selbstverständlich auch ok. 

Aber wollte Bernhard nicht an Ostern mit kajaktours weg ?


----------



## Wooly (6. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich überlegs mir mal, Tati ist es zu kalt an Ostern zu campen. Aber alleine mitkommen wär selbstverständlich auch ok.
> 
> Aber wollte Bernhard nicht an Ostern mit kajaktours weg ?



dann begleiten wir ihn halt ...


----------



## Froschel (18. Januar 2006)

so wie es jetzt mal aussieht könnte es ja am WE genug Wasser auf der Enz haben, sollte man doch glatt ausnutzen, oder ??



-_-


----------



## Wooly (26. Januar 2006)

Aprospopos ... da Hühningen ja bald wieder auf hat ... und ich ja jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer von Handschuhen & Helmkappe bin ... wie sieht es bei euch denn am 12.2 respektive am 26.2 aus zwecks einen kleinen Basler Trainingseinheit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (26. Januar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Aprospopos ... da Hühningen ja bald wieder auf hat ... und ich ja jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer von Handschuhen & Helmkappe bin ... wie sieht es bei euch denn am 12.2 respektive am 26.2 aus zwecks einen kleinen Basler Trainingseinheit ??




also wenn so ein ganz klitzekleines bisschen die Sonne rauskommt wär ich dabei.
Aber ich hoffe doch auch mal in bälde die Enz zu fahren zu können  


-_-


----------



## Wooly (26. Januar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn so ein ganz klitzekleines bisschen die Sonne rauskommt wär ich dabei.
> Aber ich hoffe doch auch mal in bälde die Enz zu fahren zu können



klar wäre schöner ... aber da draussen sieht es mal garnicht nach Schneeschmelze aus, und der februar war bis jetzt immer der schneesicherste Monat ....


----------



## fez (26. Januar 2006)

ich auch - wenn ich nicht gerade in Dresden bin, da weiß ich den Termin noch nicht.


----------



## Wooly (22. April 2006)

Nachdem die Temperaturen im Schwarzwald einfach nicht aus dem einstelligen Bereich kamen, beschlossen die Northern Lights Kanuwarte Fez, Froschel & Wooly, Ostern doch lieber mit einigen forumsfremden Mittätern in den sonnigen Gefilden der französischen Südalpen zu verbringen und opulenten Wasserständen & Grillabenden zu fröhnen ... aber jetzt fahren wir auch mal wieder Rad, versprochen ...


----------



## Don Stefano (22. April 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

>


Sieht ja echt gut aus, Bernies neue Spritzdecke.


----------



## Wooly (23. April 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja echt gut aus, Bernies neue Spritzdecke.



Ja, nicht wahr !!! Die französischen Bergdorf-Sportbläserinnen waren auch total begeistert ...


----------



## mjA (23. April 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber jetzt fahren wir auch mal wieder Rad, versprochen ...



juhu


----------

